

Evolution of Corporate Logos - spydertennis
http://artatm.com/2010/04/evolution-of-logos-of-famous-brands/

======
mikeleeorg
I found it interesting how some companies iterated & evolve their logo many,
many times - while others made only a few changes over the years (e.g. Burger
King, Playboy & FedEx). The latter, it seems, are great examples of the value
of truly talented graphic designers.

